# Greece: how rough are the Cyclades?



## Dreamstimer (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm doing my first 2 weeks charter this summer (Jul2-16). The boat will be either an Odyssey 42i or a Hanse 470, both 2009 built. 

Lavrion will be the base, but am wondering if I should go for the Cyclades or the Northern Sporades. I've been in Santorini before so I know what to expect as scenery. Never been to N Sporades, but they seem greenier and more calm (similar to Chalkidiki which is a very serene place).

Basically I'm tempted for the Cyclades but am worried it will be too windy and too hot. 

They're both very popular if not most popular. Wondering what was your experience.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

We went upwind to Syros and started there and drifed down towards Santorini.

If you are going to get busted by a Meltemi you're gunna get it anywhere so you need to put up with it.

Syros was the most AMAZING place in the world! The guide book says its the pits but the writer must have had a brain transplant with a toad. The whole city is made of marble!!! Buildings, pavements and the road surface themselves are marble!!!!!!!!!!

You tie to the town dock and all the resturants are right at your stern... of course they are expensive but one street back all the locals get on the fang and great cheap prices!

My website has photos and islands we went to. its Our Life At Sea - Sailing Yacht 'Sea Life' and the page you need is 2010 part 2 scroll down the bottom!







*Syros - See how many boats are crushing up against Sea Life?*








*Syros - Its ALL Marble! And Bouganvillia!*

Mark


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

*Charter Bareboat Sailing the Sporades in Greece*

Haven't been to the Cyclades, but, spent two weeks bareboat chartering in the Sporades out of Milna on the Gulf of Volos. They were green, but, not as green as bareboating the Ionian's on the west coast. They are my favorite spot in Greece to charter bareboat sail.


From Sporades Islands Greece

In the Sporades, you could generally count on the meltemi winds touching 20 knots in the afternoon when we were there in late July, early August, though there we some becalmed days. Almost all anchorages were open to the sea lanes, so they were a bit bouncy. The one Island we didn't get to was Skyros which was a disappointment, though we were lucky enough to see a Med Monk seal in the port of Pattiri (Alonnisos).

I've written up a detailed bareboating report that includes mapped log, photos, and insights on provisioning and navigation. Check it out as it might provide some good detail for you.

Enjoy
Gaetano

Bareboating the World | for lovers of charter bareboat holidays


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Dear friend,
it is evident that you need advice, since starting at Sounion you have no other option than cruising the Cyclades. Your boat is big enough and going southward (running aided by the meltemi) should not pose any problem. You can even reach Santorini. Sailing through the "caldera" on the way to Vlychada harbour is a true experience and visiting Syros, Mykonos, Naxos and Ios along this route is highly recommended. Coming back northbound CAN pose a problem and beating against wind and waves for too long may become unbearable. Try to go a little bit to the West and visit Folegandros, Sifnos and Serifos. The last legs to Kythnos, Kea and back to your base at Lavrion may require a further three days, hence your programming should not be tight in the final days of your cruise and you should try to be in Kythnos well in advance, say on Wednesday assuming a usual Saturday cycle.
PS: The Northern Sporades islands are way too far and hardly accessible due to the notorious Kafireas-Skyros passage, see webpages: Travels with S/Y Thetis 2000: Kea to Skiathos and Travels with S/Y Thetis 2001: Skopelos to Kea


----------

